# 6 month female on Wilderness Salmon - Switch to Orijen



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Luna is doing great on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon. I'd like to switch it up a bit though. SHe is currently 35lbs and very lean and healthy. She gets 2 cups of Wilderness a day. ! cup in the morning and 1 cup at night. In addition, she gets roughly 3-4 Wilderness Salmon dog biscuit treats (crate training). Aside from that she gets a bully stick 2x/week. That is her diet 100%

With Orijen obviously being the leader in Kibble (ingredient/freshness-wise) I have 3 questions before switching over.

1) Given every dog is different, I've read quite a bit about Orijen being too rich! Is it? Is it THAT much different from Blue Buffalo Wilderness? oke: 

2) I'm worried about the protein content and her kidneys. Even though her current feed (Wilderness) is high in protein, Orijen takes it to a new level. Luna does not drink THAT much water so I'm afraid of the high protein content and her bladder/kidneys. Luna also stays in a kennel 8+ hours a day M-Fri so her energy needs are not very demanding. Here's my question, since she's been on an "adult-type" feed since she was 10 weeks, should I stick with the Adult/6 fish/Red Regional or puppy? 

3) Gas! In the past I have given her samples of Pulsar and Instinct etc (all grain free) and instead of potatoes, these feeds use Lentils and peas. This gave her pretty noticeable gas. On Wilderness, she has ZERO gas  With Orijen, their current recipe I believe uses lentils instead of potatoes and I'm worried about gas!

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## jriedmann0417 (Mar 23, 2013)

Gosh i wish I had this problem.. or moreso dilemma! Haha, I know I don't post much here.. but if Luna is doing good on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon, is lean and healthy, don't fix a something thats not broken. On the grading system BBW is great as far as ingredients, if shes not growing to your expectations, maybe feed/exercise more?. Are you switching just because of the brand name? Or am I not understand the need of changing food? Sorry I'm ignorant


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

jriedmann0417 said:


> Gosh i wish I had this problem.. or moreso dilemma! Haha, I know I don't post much here.. but if Luna is doing good on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon, is lean and healthy, don't fix a something thats not broken. On the grading system BBW is great as far as ingredients, if shes not growing to your expectations, maybe feed/exercise more?. Are you switching just because of the brand name? Or am I not understand the need of changing food? Sorry I'm ignorant


No your not ignorant : ) and no she is growing to my expectations perfectly! I'm contemplating the switch bc Orijen truly sounds amazing as it pertains to their quality of meat, never-frozen ingredients etc..I want the best kibble for my dog period. I am just worried about the things I listed in the original post :cheers:


----------



## jriedmann0417 (Mar 23, 2013)

Well whats having a dog if it nevers a "LITTLE" gassy every now and again  Somebody needs something to blame it on!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

jriedmann0417 said:


> Well whats having a dog if it nevers a "LITTLE" gassy every now and again  Somebody needs something to blame it on!


Haha true! :cheers: Anybody else have any experience/input? I'm not 100% sold on switching over for the price oke:


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I personally would not switch if she is doing well on what she's already on. You're feeding a 5 star food.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Well I gave in and bought the Regional Red bc the girl at my local place said to simply bring it back if it was too rich or Luna got too gassy etc..she said they donate opened kibble to shelters in the area :roll::hammer: A 15lb bag was $53.99. I'm sure Luna would have done great on BB Wilderness but this Orijen ish is just ridiculous as far as ingredients. This has to be the closest thing to feeding RAW as far a kibble goes. The first 5 ingredients are all deboned red meat!

As far as gas, Wilderness uses potato which Luna does well on (NO GAS WHATSOEVER) but I once sampled a grain free f\kibble that used lentils instead of potato and she had noticeable gas. I see Orijen also uses lentils....I'm hoping she can adapt otherwise I may have to use a gas mask in my house 

I put a cup and a half in her bowl and turned around to put the bag away....35 seconds no joke...it was gone :woof::roll:upruns: She was licking the bowl...taking water from her water bowl and spilling it into her kibble bowl and licking the bowl more....then staring at me...then sniffing the cabinet where it resides.....ah ya, I think she likes it


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Far better choice. I work third and lots of over time lately but got your PM...

I'll respond respond more later.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Far better choice. I work third and lots of over time lately but got your PM...
> 
> I'll respond respond more later.


Sounds good amigo. Just realized too, no lentils in the Regional just russet potato. I think the 6 Fish has the lentils. Wonder why they did that.

I bolded the items I think are da goods :cheers: I think ultimately, if she does well on this first bag, I'll just feed back and forth between Regional and 6 Fish

*Fresh deboned wild boar*, fresh deboned lamb*, fresh beef liver*, fresh deboned pork**, lamb meal, peas, salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, *fresh whole eggs*, fresh deboned bison*,* potato starch, f*resh deboned salmon**, pacific whitefish meal,* fresh deboned walleye**, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), sun-cured alfalfa, pea fiber, dried organic kelp, *pumpkin*, chicory root, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, blueberries, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, Enterococcus faecium.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Just an update. Luna is doing fantastic on the Orijen. I didn't even ween her, simply changed over. No diarrhea whatsoever and great solid stools! 

Thanks again to KMdogs for his knowledge and recommendations :cheers:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad if worked out. I used to feed 3 cups of Blue Buffalo and now only need 1 cup or Orijen so it's actually cheaper for us in the long run just watch your pups weight (My boy gets lots of treats lol)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

ames said:


> Glad if worked out. I used to feed 3 cups of Blue Buffalo and now only need 1 cup or Orijen so it's actually cheaper for us in the long run just watch your pups weight (My boy gets lots of treats lol)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks!:roll: I've got her on 2 cups a day and I was actually thinking about feeding her less but she just loves her meal time so damn bad (and now this Orijen) that I feel bad when she eats the whole cup before I can even roll the bag up  When she's finished she just sits and stares at me. It's quite a horrible feeling she gives me haha :rain:


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm wondering what you all (and mostly KMDogs) thinks about the high protein level in feeding kibbles like Orijen (38%).

Especially for a pup (6 months), and a pup who is not super active. Is the kidney thing a myth? I've read both sides and really didn't get a concrete answer (although it was leaning towards it being a myth) Also, I've read something about hocking/knuckling over and all sorts of growing and orthopedic issues with high protein feeds *although I can't seem to find anything medically proven that would prove high protein diets are dangerous in canine dogs.*


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Luna-Blue said:


> I'm wondering what you all (and mostly KMDogs) thinks about the high protein level in feeding kibbles like Orijen (38%).
> 
> Especially for a pup (6 months), and a pup who is not super active. Is the kidney thing a myth? I've read both sides and really didn't get a concrete answer (although it was leaning towards it being a myth) Also, I've read something about hocking/knuckling over and all sorts of growing and orthopedic issues with high protein feeds *although I can't seem to find anything medically proven that would prove high protein diets are dangerous in canine dogs.*


If high protein from a quality source caused issues, i would have ran into it over the years... which i havent. (have fed anywhere from 36% - 42%) You will just want to ensure plenty of water as water may decrease or increase depending on level of exercise and dog.

Knuckling isn't caused by high protein however if the genetic disposition is there, it will speed the process along.

High Protein is typically best used for animals that are worked or highly active however this is because obesity due to over feeding such is far higher.

Also keep in mind that when you have high amounts of meat in kibble form, dry form, there is no way of producing it without high protein being the reaction from the action.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> If high protein from a quality source caused issues, i would have ran into it over the years... which i havent. (have fed anywhere from 36% - 42%) You will just want to ensure plenty of water as water may decrease or increase depending on level of exercise and dog.
> 
> Knuckling isn't caused by high protein however if the genetic disposition is there, it will speed the process along.
> 
> ...


Thanks KM that makes sense. Given every dog is different, do you see ANY concerns whatsoever in keeping her on this high protein/rich feed (Orijen Regional and 6Fish) even with her semi-low activity level (during the week only)? I coax her to drink water non-stop. I feed 2 cups a day. If you were in my situation, would you feed more or less. I can't imagine anyone wopuld feed less than 2 cups a day for a growing 6 month old puppy regardless of activity level and nutrient profile of kibble. I weighed her last night, she's 39lbs


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

There's no way for me tell you how much to feed without it being my dog, I've had hounds eat less than 2 cups a day and I've had hounds eat over 4 a day.. my female is 65 pounds currently and is fed 3 to 4 cups a day when on dry feed, my male is mid 90s and gets near 5 a day.

I've had 36 pounders get 2 cups and a few pounds more get less, there's no way to gauge it without keeping the dog myself...I can't recall ever feeding exactly what the bad suggests and is only a guide line, as I said in my PM your pup is still growing thus feeding more isn't so much a bad thing for now up until about 9 or so months then I usually cut back to start maintaining weight vs feeding growth, even though a dog isn't fully matured then typically most are roughly at a matured weight by then gve or take a few pounds depending on condition and breed.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> There's no way for me tell you how much to feed without it being my dog, I've had hounds eat less than 2 cups a day and I've had hounds eat over 4 a day.. my female is 65 pounds currently and is fed 3 to 4 cups a day when on dry feed, my male is mid 90s and gets near 5 a day.
> 
> I've had 36 pounders get 2 cups and a few pounds more get less, there's no way to gauge it without keeping the dog myself...I can't recall ever feeding exactly what the bad suggests and is only a guide line, as I said in my PM your pup is still growing thus feeding more isn't so much a bad thing for now up until about 9 or so months then I usually cut back to start maintaining weight vs feeding growth, even though a dog isn't fully matured then typically most are roughly at a matured weight by then gve or take a few pounds depending on condition and breed.


Thanks KM. I posted some photos (not that great) on this thread (link below) which may help to view her current stature. I think I'm going to keep her at the current 2 cups/day then plus she gets the same Orijen kibble as treats in her crate so really she's getting closer to 2-1/2 cups a day.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/61377-correct-incorrect-stance-posture.html


----------



## pitdaddyx3 (May 19, 2013)

We have had 2 of our dogs on Orijen for about 7 months and they are doing great. A 28.6 lb bag last us about 28 days where on other foods we went through 30lbs every 18 days. We rotate between Adult,Six fish and Reginal Red and we also give them the Orijen treats which they love. We did the same straight switch with no transition and they never had a problem. They shed very little now Kanes allergies went away and far less poop to clean up.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

pitdaddyx3 said:


> We have had 2 of our dogs on Orijen for about 7 months and they are doing great. A 28.6 lb bag last us about 28 days where on other foods we went through 30lbs every 18 days. We rotate between Adult,Six fish and Reginal Red and we also give them the Orijen treats which they love. We did the same straight switch with no transition and they never had a problem. They shed very little now Kanes allergies went away and far less poop to clean up.


Yes! Luna's coat and odor has been a night and day difference now that she's been on Orijen. I too switch up each feed with the 6 Fish and Regional. I also did a hard switch with no transition from BB Wilderness with no diarrhea or issues. She's currently 7 months old and 42 lbs, gets 2 cups a day!

If the Orijen treats weren't so damn expensive I'd get those too! Currently I just pour about a 1/4 cup of the Orijen kibble into her kong ball when I leave and she rolls the kong around for quite some time letting the kibble spill out. I only do this in her crate when I leave her for work.


----------

